# Der WAR Stammtisch



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt...ich versuch mal die fröhliche Runde zum Umziehen zu bewegen *g*

Natürlich ist auch jeder der sonst irgendwas zum Thema "WAR und übelster Offtopic" beitragen will herzlich eingeladen...setzts eich her, dann samma mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bezugnehmend für alle die jetzt noch nicht ganz herausgefunden haben worum es hier geht:

Dieser Thread dient der Fortsetzung unseres Offtopic Gelabers in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57245 ohne dass wir den Mods damit (welche in unserem Forum einen nicht leichten, und trotzdem super Job machen, Lob an dieser Stelle!) länger auf den Wecker fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkano (29. August 2008)

juhu jetzt können die mods uns nix anhaben


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

das is abe rnicht da gleiche *cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Dafür relativ sicher vorm Close XD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

JJAAAA XD JETZT ENDLICH!!!! ICH KANN SO VIEL SCHEße LABERN WIE ICH WILL UND DIESMAL OHNE DAS NEN MOD WAS SAGT


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Juhu, Keksii ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat der Download bei FileFront funktioniert, btw. ?


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

nette idee aber i-wie nicht das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl ich schon gern wüsste was das keksii noch alles vom stapel lässt xD

edit: damit der neue stammtisch auch eingeweiht werden kann, stell ich mal nen packen zündkerzen uffe disch^^ *hinstell*
       jeder darf sich bedienen , außer keksi ,die ist noch keine 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Juhu, Keksii ist da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop hat alles ohne probleme geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

*losrenn und für sich und kekssi eine klaut* Tja da war ich wohl schneller sTyereoType. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> jop hat alles ohne probleme geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na denn, viel Spass mit dem Ding...bin schon so WAR süchtig, höre die Files in Endlosschleife...und vorsicht, nicht nachmachen, das führt zu ... seltsamen Dingen, besonders bei der Chaosmusik =)

Sieht so aus als wär das Gras draussen wieder zu hoch,...also entweder bring ich die Katze dazu es zu fressen, oder ich muss mal wieder den Rasenäher anschmeissen...mist.

Edit: Hey JimJam ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> *losrenn und für sich und kekssi eine klaut* Tja da war ich wohl schneller sTyereoType.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dreist , aber ich wills mal durchgehen lassen^^
was keksii im suff wohl alles erzählt ? ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

óÒ keine lust zu warten bis man im nachtschwärmer schreiben darf?


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

*stolz* Ich habe hier noch nicht wirklich den großen Plan, aber steige einfach mal in die Runde ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Re Hey @ Sorzzara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JimJam


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ keine lust zu warten bis man im nachtschwärmer schreiben darf?


nicht ganz. der thread hier hat seinen ursprung in WAR-Teil nur lief er dort gefahr geclosed zu werden , da es ja immerhin offtopic ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nicht ganz. der thread hier hat seinen ursprung in WAR-Teil nur lief er dort gefahr geclosed zu werden , da es ja immerhin offtopic ist.


bis jetz siehts aber ziemlich nach nachtschwärmer aus^^


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

wenn wir in dem thread jetzt über war diskutieren läuft er dann gefahr geclosed zu werden wegen fehlendem offtopic??


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Deshalb postet niemand mehr im alten WAR stammtisch xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Ah... auf jeden Fall hat WAR schonmal endgeile Musikstücke!


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Gogogog wir brauchen mehr posts als nachtschwärmer xD


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Sorry , aber ich versteh garnicht was an der Musik von WAR so toll ist, also in dem sinne toll das man es in endlosschleife hört(zu sorzzara schiel^^)
da schmeiß ich doch lieber mein i-net radio an >klick mir<

p.s   das soll natürlich kein diss sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Sorry , aber ich versteh garnicht was an der Musik von WAR so toll ist, also in dem sinne toll das man es in endlosschleife hört(zu sorzzara schiel^^)
> da schmeiß ich doch lieber mein i-net radio an >klick mir<
> 
> p.s   das soll natürlich kein diss sein
> ...


Das ist Teufelsmusik jeder weiss das Metal die musik Gottes ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Hm... die Chaos Musik erinnert mich irgendwie dabei an F.E.A.R. (NIEHIIIEMALS mitten in der Nacht, im stockdunklen spielen!)


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hm... die Chaos Musik erinnert mich irgendwie dabei an F.E.A.R. (NIEHIIIEMALS mitten in der Nacht, im stockdunklen spielen!)


mal ohne scheiß ich habs damals gegen 22h installiert (im winter) und das erste level gespielt. da kam nicht ein gegener aber ich ahbd anach gleich ausgemacht xD


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2008)

Hm, kriegt jetzt jedes Spiel seinen eigenen Spamthread?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Das meinte ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ne Nacht über bei nem Kumpel und er wollte es mir unbedingt zeigen... nach ne halben Stunde bin ich gegen Flaschen gestoßen die umgekippt sind und wir sind beide total zusammengezuckt...

Aber das gefällt mir daran, das Chaos soll schön Angst machen, damit man es besser findet zum "läutern"


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, kriegt jetzt jedes Spiel seinen eigenen Spamthread?


Wieso ist das verboten


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal ohne scheiß ich habs damals gegen 22h installiert (im winter) und das erste level gespielt. da kam nicht ein gegener aber ich ahbd anach gleich ausgemacht xD



Sag mal was seit ihr denn für memen? ^^ 

Das muss ja echt böse sein ich glaub ich muss mal in den laden gehen und was besorgen =P


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Wieso ist das verboten


weil alle anderen spamthreads hier mit verweis auf den nachtschwärmer geschlossen werden


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil alle anderen spamthreads hier mit verweis auf den nachtschwärmer geschlossen werden


Ja aber wo sollen wir sonst herumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich glaube ich kaufe mir auch Fear aber natürlich erst später zuerst ist WAR drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Ich beschwöre schattenraben auf euch die euch am langsam auffressen
keiner stellt sich mir und meiner Zelotin.

achja: Hi Sorzaara lange nichtmehr gesehen camillo70 und so


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Sag mal was seit ihr denn für memen? ^^
> 
> Das muss ja echt böse sein ich glaub ich muss mal in den laden gehen und was besorgen =P


naja ich saß im dunkeln, boxen an und geh grad durch nen düsteren gang. das spiel will mir grad zeigen wie ich mich ducke damit ich durch die öffnung komme und gerade als ich durchgehe zieht ein schatten vorbei und plötzlich würd das bild von na Zombieleiche eingeblendet gefolgt von nem schrei. ich hät fast einen herzinfakt bekommen oO


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil alle anderen spamthreads hier mit verweis auf den nachtschwärmer geschlossen werden



Was ich erlich gesagt nicht verstehe Pete hat uns oft genug aus den warhammer bereich in diesen bereich verwießen und wir sollen doch bitte hier nen spam thread machen und gerade wenn wir in zusammenhang mit warhammer in unserer runde spamen sollen find ich es sinlos in einen nachtschwärmer thread der scehinbar sowieso für die nacht gemacht ist mit 100 läuten über einen haufen zu quasseln wo 10 davon dann über warhammer reden und man jeden 3ten post ignorieren muss weil er mit den personen die miteinander reden und sich um das thema warhammer mehr oder minder unterhalten nichts zu tu nhat^^


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Bitte in Tagschwärmer umbennenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja ich saß im dunkeln, boxen an und geh grad durch nen düsteren gang. das spiel will mir grad zeigen wie ich mich ducke damit ich durch die öffnung komme und gerade als ich durchgehe zieht ein schatten vorbei und plötzlich würd das bild von na Zombieleiche eingeblendet gefolgt von nem schrei. ich hät fast einen herzinfakt bekommen oO




Danke^^ du hast mir meine erste gruselszene ja jetzt schon mal effektiv versaut noch mehr sachen die du mir aus dem spiel spoilern willst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

das ist auch net der warhammer bereich gibt ja auch icq oder so da kannste über warhamer soviel
labern wie de wilst gibt halt noch kein war offtopicforum^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Also FEAR spielt wirklich sehr mit der Angst... man ist eigentlich in einem Stadium von Dauerpanik und manche Sachen sind echt heftig... Würd selbst sagen in Sachen Angstatmosphäre und Angstmachen steht es sogar über Silent Hill...

So... 29. das heißt eh noch 9 Tage bis man die Open Beta spielen kann... Ideen wie mans überbrücken kann?


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Und wieso bekommen dann die anime leute ein eigenes Theard O.O


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Weil:
Anime*37 > Warhammer


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Weil:
> Anime*37 > Warhammer


Ne waggggghhhh >all


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Danke^^ du hast mir meine erste gruselszene ja jetzt schon mal effektiv versaut noch mehr sachen die du mir aus dem spiel spoilern willst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein aber andere schöne sachen zum spoilern.
1) die Titanic geht unter
2) es war der Gärtner
3)sie nimmt doch den anderen und brennt durch
4)Superman reagiert allergisch auf Kryptonit
5) last but not least : Warhammer released am 18ten September  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe ich hab dir da jetzt nicht zu viel verraten xD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Bohr warum sollen sich jetzt 20 leute aus den warforum in icq nen meta chat machen wenn man ins buffed forum gehen kann? wird schon keiner wegn dem thread sterben^^

hab grad was interesantes gefunden 

Der Horrorzocker ist ein Emo-Gamer

Horrorspiele wecken extrem starke Gefühle in uns, vor allem eben Angst, was aber nicht grundsätzlich schlecht ist. Der Spieler öffnet einen Erfahrungsraum in sich, der vielleicht unangenehm ist, aber den er trotzdem erforschen will. Genau das ist das spannende und auch Spaßige daran, Horrorspiele zu zocken. Der spielerische Umgang mit sich selbst. Natürlich muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sich diesen Gefühlen hingeben will oder nicht.

heißt ihr seit in dem moment wo ihr das spiel spielt in grunde ein EMO xD bzw alle die so was spielen sind ein bischen emo =P findet euch damit ab.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Kommt halt daher, dass wir keine Gefühlslosen Maschinen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> *Der spielerische Umgang mit sich selbst*. Natürlich muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sich diesen Gefühlen hingeben will oder nicht.


ich kann nicht mehr XD
machst du das eigentlich mit absicht?^^


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Ja natürlich bin ich keine gefühlslose Maschine die versucht die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen *hust*


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr XD
> machst du das eigentlich mit absicht?^^



xD du siehst auch alles gleich aus der anderen nicht so ganz jugendfreien sicht ge?

^^ ich hab das nur Kopiert =P


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

hmm ich glaub das schlimmste bei fear is wie dich dieser seltsame kannibalen wasauchimmer typ umhaut des war mies ... 

naja aber mir is das spiel zu dunkel ( ne ehrlich ich seh gern wo ich hinlauf ^^ )


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Naja Emocore ist ne stil und musikrichtung^^
das was du meinst sind seelische wracks^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

weiß wer wie bioschock ist? wie lang kann ich mich dait beschäftigen reicht es bis zu open beta das ich es mir "angucke" =P ich spiels ja nicht bin ja zu jung ...nein nein so was mach ich nicht ich will mir nur die hülle im laden angucken und wissen ob es sich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wehe ich peilt das jetzt nicht -.-)


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Ne waggggghhhh >all


Das wird jetzt komplkiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn waggggghhhh > all
und Anime * 37 > Warhammer
Dann müssen wir es mal die Ungleichung um ein paar Faktoren erwietern:
Anime * 37 + ([Große Möpsebonus³ * One Piece] * [Akira ^ Motorrad]) ± [all ^ ½]  > waggggghhhh * Warhammer
-> waggggghhhh sind nur Orcs = 1/6 Warhammer spielbaren Armeen --> 1/6 waggggghhhh > 1/6 all
Anime * 37 + ([Große Möpsebonus³ * One Piece] * [Akira ^ Motorrad]) ± [all ^ ½]  > [1/6 all + rest] * Warhammer
-> und da Möpse = all --> Große Möpsebonus³ * One Piece = Große allbonus³
Anime * 37 + ([Große allbonus *Große allbonus *Große allbonus * One Piece] * [Akira ^ Motorrad]) ± [all ^ ½]  > [1/6 all + rest] * Warhammer


----------



## Telkano (29. August 2008)

War is coming!


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Dafür haben wir Elfen und ihr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

naja ich fands net schlecht ( die gegner / levels sind recht schön gemacht die story hab ich zwar weitgehent verpasst aber scheint auch net schlecht zu sein )

und jetzt versuch ich weiter half life 2 durchzuspielen ( ich wills bis open beta start 15 mal schaffen.... Screenshots gibts auf anfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt komplkiziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



T.T bohr .....ruhe xD mach so was nie wieder da krieg tman ja kopfweh.


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir Elfen und ihr nicht :p


Willst du wirklich das ich Elfen, Hentai, .hack (Anime um PC real-MMORPG) und etliche andere Dinge dazurechne?


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> naja ich fands net schlecht ( die gegner / levels sind recht schön gemacht die story hab ich zwar weitgehent verpasst aber scheint auch net schlecht zu sein )
> 
> und jetzt versuch ich weiter half life 2 durchzuspielen ( ich wills bis open beta start 15 mal schaffen.... Screenshots gibts auf anfrage
> 
> ...


Jo ich hab mir schon ewig vorgenommen hl2 durchzuspielen der 1 teil war ja genial ^^(auch wenn ich im letzten level mehr wegerrannt bin als gekämpft hab x) )



Zez schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich das ich Elfen, Hentai, .hack (Anime um PC real-MMORPG) und etliche andere Dinge dazurechne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hentai zählt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich das ich Elfen, Hentai, .hack (Anime um PC real-MMORPG) und etliche andere Dinge dazurechne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist .hack und was ist hentai?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> xD du siehst auch alles gleich aus der anderen nicht so ganz jugendfreien sicht ge?
> 
> ^^ ich hab das nur Kopiert =P



Merke:
Ab einem gewissen Alter sieht man als Mann ALLES aus einer nicht jugendfreien sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Frauen fängt das erst an, wenn sie sich den 70zigern nähern (Was an sich schon gruslig genug ist, aber wenn dann solche Ansichten dazukommen *schüttel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ne Schmarrn, Frauen bleiben auch im Alter normal, Männer werden immer schmutziger ^^

Rasen ist auch gemäht, und die Katze ist satt.



Emokeksii schrieb:


> und was ist hentai?



Das ist wenn sich süsse Mädchen mit 2mm langen Spitznasen und 40cm durchmessenden Augen und Männer (von denen man seltsamerweise nie das gesicht sieht) gaaaaaaaanz lieb haben, und jemand ein Bild im Animestyle davon malt =)


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Hentai zählt net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hentai ist Element von Anime, das zählt sehr wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du siehst, Anime > WAR



Emokeksii schrieb:


> was ist .hack und was ist hentai?


.hack ist ein Anime, und Hentai sind diverse Anime *fg*


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> was ist .hack und was ist hentai?


.hack ist ein anime auf den auch ein par spiele basieren (diese simulieren ein mmorpg) und hentais sind die schmutzige variante von animes


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Jo ich hab mir schon ewig vorgenommen hl2 durchzuspielen der 1 teil war ja genial ^^(auch wenn ich im letzten level mehr wegerrannt bin als gekämpft hab x) )



ganz ehrlich teil 1 hab ich nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> was ist .hack und was ist hentai?



Zitat von Wikipedia:
Mit Hentai (japanische Schreibweise &#22793;&#24907;, dt. "Transformation" oder "Abweichung") bezeichnet man im Westen pornographische Manga und Anime. Darunter fallen zum einen im für japanische Anime „typischen“ Stil gehaltene Pornographie, zum anderen pornographische Darstellungen von bekannten Figuren aus Comics, Zeichentrickfilmen oder Videospielen; ursprünglich stammten diese ausschließlich aus japanischen Vorlagen (z.B. Sailor Moon).

Auf gut deutsch Zeichentrick pornos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Hentai ist ausserdem das japanische Wort für "Pervers" oder "abartig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Transformation und Abweichung ist eine seeeeeehr milde Übersetzung ^^


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

sag ic doch, diverse Animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich teil 1 hab ich nie gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würde ich dir empfehlen auch wenn die zensierte version suckt weil man da statt Menschen gegen Robotors kämpft -.- was doch ein bisscehn stimmungs drückend ist

Edit: JEtzt schnell Thema wechsel sonst bekommen dei anime leute schon wieder ein theard ich warte eh nur noch auf melih xD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hentai ist ausserdem das japanische Wort für "Pervers" oder "abartig"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bohr ich habs grad mal gegoogelt ._. und es ist "Pervers" und "abartig" ........


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bohr warum sollen sich jetzt 20 leute aus den warforum in icq nen meta chat machen wenn man ins buffed forum gehen kann? wird schon keiner wegn dem thread sterben^^
> 
> hab grad was interesantes gefunden
> 
> ...





*hust*
Will the real emo please stand up, please stand up?
January 27, 2008 at 4:36 pm | In Uncategorized |

Well indeed this is a rant. For those with a small vocabulary, a rant’s basically a post where someone complains about something.

Today I’ll be complaining about Emo’s. Okay, by the looks of this you’re thinking “Shafika hate’s Emo’s, no duh.” but actually it’s pretty much the opposite.

The public is kinda getting the wrong impression on what Emo actually is.

You are not Emo if you’ve broken up and feel all emotional. That makes you weak.

You are not Emo when you get annoyed at people and suddenly hate everyone around you. That makes you an angsty teenager.

You are not Emo when you suddenly feel depressed. That makes you emotionally unstable.

You are not Emo, just because you dress like a so-called Emo. That makes you retarded.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The above pic is so NOT Emo.

EMO IS NOT A MOOD. It’s not a way to describe how you feel.

No. You’re emo because of the music you listen to. I’m not talking bout the normal rock around us like Blink 182, Greenday, Good Charlotte (which is pop), My Chemical Romance (pop also)… and it sure in hell isn’t Hawthorne Heights.

Emo music isn’t rock or punk or pop or alternative…Emo music is emo. Yes ladies and gentlemen… emo is a MUSIC genre.

You are Emo when you listen to real Emo Music. What’s that you ask? Well, if you were actually emo…you’d know. Emo music is not music which involves people who can’t sing, complaining about their lives. It’s rather deep and sometimes enlightening. I’m not Emo, but I do enjoy the music.

I’m honestly sick with people calling themselves “emo” when they haven’t got a clue bout what it is, it’s embarassing. It’s like saying “I’m a hindu because I look like one” or “I’m white because I have an accent”. It’s one of the most degrading things a person can do to embarass themselves.

Everyone has bad emotional times, and just cause you have a few bad days…you call yourself “emo” ? In that case, everyone is emo.

Stop insulting yourselves, kids. It’s really really stupid.

So, when your feeling sad…don’t label yourself as an emo…instead go kill yourself, it’s less insulting towards the human race. =)

Sorry, but the message needs to get out. I’m sick of hearing people calling themselves emo.

Examples:

“My bf broke up with me, I’m gonna go lock myself in my room and cry all day. OMG, I’m so Emo”

“I want to kill myself, I feel so Emo…”

“I don’t want to talk to anyone today, I’m emo…”

“I’m so emo…”


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

SatzbildungLesson 1:

Ich habe diverse Animes zuhause.

und du da oben: WAAAAAS WILST DU TUUUUUUUN?


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Bei google findest au aber keine bekannten/guten Hentais, sondern nur schrott xD 
ich erinner mich an ein Bild von einem Mädchen auf einem Sportgerät .- das ist toal beschissen xD


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Naja aber Hentai ist sowieso eine Version, wo sich zuerst die Amis dran abgegeilt haben. Stammen tut es nicht aus Japan, die nennen es dort anders.



> jeder weiss das Metal die musik Gottes ist


Hier stimme ich zu 100% zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich finde (habe so eine Art von Game selber noch nie gespielt) das solche Games wie F.E.A.R. irgendwie sinnlos sind. Kann man sich da nicht schon besser einen guten Horror- oder Splatterfilm anschauen?

Und sTereoType gz zu 1000 Beiträgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soviel dazu,
JimJam


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bohr ich habs grad mal gegoogelt ._. und es ist "Pervers" und "abartig" ........


Männer sind schweine http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4DJ0Inxfmyk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Und sTereoType gz zu 1000 Beiträgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol. ich habs selbst garnet gepeilt aber danke^^


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

> Männer sind schweine http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4DJ0Inxfmyk tongue.gif


Da kommt noch sau lustig bei! xD
JimJam

EDIT: sTereoType ich war schon happy als ich nur 100 zusammen hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

bei 10.000 gibts ne waschmaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ich erinner mich an ein Bild von einem Mädchen auf einem Sportgerät .- das ist toal beschissen xD


Was glaubst du ist das dritte Bild wenn dus in der Google Bildersuche Eingibst? Igitt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> You are Emo when you listen to real Emo Music. What&#8217;s that you ask? (...) I&#8217;m not Emo, but I do enjoy the music.


DAS ist UNLOGISCH!!! oO

Gratz @ sTereoType 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

von FEAR halte ich auch nichts - Bioschock dagegen finde ich sehr gelungen =)


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

naja du bist ja auch kein hiphopper weil dir en paar hiphop lieder gefallen


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

> Und ich finde (habe so eine Art von Game selber noch nie gespielt) das solche Games wie F.E.A.R. irgendwie sinnlos sind. Kann man sich da nicht schon besser einen guten Horror- oder Splatterfilm anschauen?



Nein, weil man dabei nicht direkt in das Geschehen involviert ist...
Es ist etwas anderes nur zuzuschauen als wenn man selbst durch diese Welt läuft

Back to WAR:

Ist hier grad überhaupt nen zukünftiger Ordnungsspieler oder bin ich allein?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Schmarrn ^^


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was glaubst du ist das dritte Bild wenn dus in der Google Bildersuche Eingibst? Igitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg xD ich kann mich kaum vor lachen auf dem Stuhl halten


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was glaubst du ist das dritte Bild wenn dus in der Google Bildersuche Eingibst? Igitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde das sooo schlecht und beschissen, ich mss da immer lachen xD


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Bioshock ist auch gelungen. Gutes Game und auch ein Nervenkitzel Faktor ist dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich finde persöhnlich Hentais total pervers, genau wie Pornos und dergleichen, aber ich sags mal so: Wenn sich es Leute gerne anschauen, dann sollen sie es ruhig machen. Belästigen ja niemand damit (zumindest im Normalfall...).
MfG JimJam


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist hier grad überhaupt nen zukünftiger Ordnungsspieler oder bin ich allein?


Ich vieleicht aber ich bin mir noch net ganz sicher :/
Ordnung gefällt mir die haupstadt mehr als bei der Zerstörung aber dafür hat die Zerstörung die Orks(die kann man nur lieb haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die Zauberin


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Keksii ist weg...ich hoffe wir haben sie nicht verschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

whaaaaaaaa

dann bin ich ja ein hiphoprockabilyravehippie ZOMG


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> *hust*
> Will the real emo please stand up, please stand up?
> January 27, 2008 at 4:36 pm | In Uncategorized |
> 
> ...



Ja ist gut kleiner würd mal sagen du solltest an die frische luft gehen.

Wenn du leute nerven willst geh mal an deinen busbahnhof und geh nen par türken ärgern ich glaub die zeigen dir was man verdient wenn man sich so assozial wie du verhälst und leute nerven /nieder machen usw will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz an mein schnucki xD .

Und hört auf mit dem hentai zeug jetzt...das ist einfach nur wiederlich xD



shartas schrieb:


> whaaaaaaaa
> 
> dann bin ich ja ein hiphoprockabilyravehippie ZOMG



im übrigen wenn du weider versucht hier die leute zu nerven meld ich dich.


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Ne sie tippt gerade bestimmt die ganze Zeit. Da braut sich was zusammen. LoL
JimJam


EDIT: LooooooL, was sagte ich xD


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

geh mit war bitte ins warforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ne joke lasses raus )

ich würd mir schonmal paar "ordnungsklassen" anschauen nur gibts da für mich zur zeit net viele die mich "optisch" ansprechen ( und ich mein damit jetzt nicht gewisse "rundungen" bei weiblichen chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mir gfällts eigentlich immer besser die "bösen" zu spielen ( obwohl die in war ja netmal soooo böse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Naja ich finde persöhnlich Hentais total pervers, genau wie Pornos und dergleichen, aber ich sags mal so: Wenn sich es Leute gerne anschauen, dann sollen sie es ruhig machen. Belästigen ja niemand damit (zumindest im Normalfall...).
> MfG JimJam




agree und da meiner meinungnach alle hentai fans pädophile neigungen habe ist es besser wenn sie diese in den videos ausleben anstatt bei kindern


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Ne sie tippt gerade bestimmt die ganze Zeit. Da braut sich was zusammen. LoL
> JimJam
> 
> 
> EDIT: LooooooL, was sagte ich xD



^^ so viel hab ich gar nicht geschrieben ich hab mir grad die fingernägel lackiert xD


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

naja paedophile neigungen sind vllt bissl hart gesagt shartas das glaube ich net,

hier mal mein beitrag zu hentai (?) verdammt mich wenns keiner ist aber auf jeden fall is die mugge von meiner lieblingsband, vllt gefaellts euch ja auch !


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

@Selor Kilith 

Ich SPILLE (abgeleitet von SPILLPLATZ) Ordnung ich bin in der Gilde Potentia et Gloria und im Ucp 

Und mit meiner Zelotin spiele ich bei Sonnenfinsternis ner HARDCORE RP Gilde

aber Ordnung ist mein favorit!


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

hab ich was verpasst ?! 

lalala link ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG6z6jUHfp0...feature=related (<--- is musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> im übrigen wenn du weider versucht hier die leute zu nerven meld ich dich.





ich entschuldige mich falls du dich durch meine vorherigen posts diskreditierst fühlst


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Na wenigstens irgendwer... und man musste ja ein wenig back to WAR führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd eh nen Sigmarpriester spielen, dieses vollkommen fanatische steht mir einfach xD


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ so viel hab ich gar nicht geschrieben ich hab mir grad die fingernägel lackiert xD


extra wegen mein 1000ten kommentar? das ist aber süß von dir ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> extra wegen mein 1000ten kommentar? das ist aber süß von dir ^^



Jop extra deswegen =P *hust*


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> naja paedophile neigungen sind vllt bissl hart gesagt shartas das glaube ich net,
> 
> hier mal mein beitrag zu hentai (?) verdammt mich wenns keiner ist aber auf jeden fall is die mugge von meiner lieblingsband, vllt gefaellts euch ja auch !




naja ich hab 2jahre in nem comicladen gearbeitet und dadurch sehr viel mit den kunden zutun gehabt und natürlich ist es übertrieben ausgedrückt aber ein funke von warheit bleibt trotzdem erhalten


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAwAc9O_eY

ich haette vllt au den link zu meinem komment oben posten sollen -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Sigmarpriester der Mönch des Gams ich werd wahrscheinlich ne schattenkriegerin spielen oder ne schwertmeisterin.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Ey wenn ihr nicht sofort mit dem OnTopic aufhört, rieskiert ihr noch dass der Thread zugemacht wird ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> naja ich hab 2jahre in nem comicladen gearbeitet und dadurch sehr viel mit den kunden zutun gehabt und natürlich ist es übertrieben ausgedrückt aber ein funke von warheit bleibt trotzdem erhalten



Naja in der tatsache das sie sich lieber so was angucken solln als das sie sich dann an kindern vergreifen auf jeden fall ._. obwohl ich dorztdem sagen würde beides ist krank...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Für mich ist er im RP eben das beste... immer direkt mitten im Kampfgetümmel und immer mit fanatischen Glauben die eigenen Truppen vorran treiben und die Moral hochhalten!


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAwAc9O_eY
> 
> ich haette vllt au den link zu meinem komment oben posten sollen -.-



hatt das lied eigentlich nen text ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Stop OnTopic pls, oder ich verpetz euch an die Mods XD


Welche Farbe hast dir denn draufgepinselt Keksii?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Wirst du auch aufn RP server spielen dann biste sicher bei den Bannstarhlern oder?
@selor


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> hatt das lied eigentlich nen text ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



waaaaaaah *grunz* waaaaaaaah *grunz*


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Nein ich hab bisher keine Gilde und ja ich werde aufn RP Server anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mal endlich meine Bewerbung schreibseln ^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

könnt ihr das pls per pm oder soo machen sonst mach pente hier noch zu wegen zuviel ontopic usw usw ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

mach das mal ich würde dich nur zu gerne bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAwAc9O_eY
> 
> ich haette vllt au den link zu meinem komment oben posten sollen -.-


Das ist doch kein hentai oO
Und Hentai hat überhaupt nix mit Pädophilen zu tun oO Keine Ahnung was ihr habt, aber das ist einfach nur eine dumme Oberflächliche Meinung ...


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stop OnTopic pls, oder ich verpetz euch an die Mods XD
> 
> 
> Welche Farbe hast dir denn draufgepinselt Keksii?



Alle nägel aus den mittelfingern weiß die mittelfinger sind schwarz =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Nja es liegt daran dass in Hentais meist alte männer oft lehrer
schulmädchen bumsen

@Keksii
damit mans besser sieht wenn du jemanden den mittelfinger zeigst ne^^


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> könnt ihr das pls per pm oder soo machen sonst mach pente hier noch zu wegen zuviel ontopic usw usw ^^



pah so böse bin ich garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin doch immer lieb und nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Dann kann ich dir ja schon sagen "AUCH DU wirst dem Zorne Sigmars und seiner Kinder nicht entkommen können! FÜR DAS IMPERIUM!"


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

> ich hab mir grad die fingernägel lackiert xD


Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen *Brett vor den Kopf nagel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und sollen wir nicht einfach einen neuen Thread für sTereoType's 1000 Beiträge machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry Sozzara aber das musste noch sein.
Jetzt aber schluss. xD

JimJam


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> pah so böse bin ich garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pass auf wir einigen uns auf meistens ok ? ( war ja auch nur a kleiner spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Nja es liegt daran dass in Hentais meist alte männer oft lehrer
> schulmädchen bumsen


Hmm, ok, dann hast du andere Hentais gesehen als ich - die paar die ich gesehen habe, waren 20-30 jährige mit 20-30 jährigen.
Generell mag ich Hentai nicht so sehr, was hier allerdings für Unwahrheiten umgehen, das kotz mich an ...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

dann wirds ja range healer gegen nahkmapf healer das ultimative duell
schaun mer mal wer gewinnt schaten oder licht das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

afk rodney geht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Ich schreib jetzt mal was anderes...sTereoType, der Link ist genial...höre sonst kein Techno aber ich kann nur sagen: www.techno4ever.net ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum ausgerechnet den Mittelfinger Schwarz? Obwohl, ich glaub ich weiss es ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> pah so böse bin ich garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auserdem warnt uns Pente immer früh genug wenn er nen grund hat nen thread zu zu machen =P

Das komische ist das immer ich in dem thread bin der zu geht xD aber das ist bestimmt nur zufall stimmts Pente? *g*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

das habe ich schon angesprochen du nachahmer achja und es gibt nur einen zeloten auf dieser welt 2 sind zu viel.^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Reiner Zufall =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Ach du kriegst kräftig was mit dem Kriegshammer auf die Nuss da hilft dir dein Ranged nix ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich schreib jetzt mal was anderes...sTereoType, der Link ist genial...höre sonst kein Techno aber ich kann nur sagen: www.techno4ever.net ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ Nein eigendlich weil ich sie immer schwarz hab und rihanna hat sie so wie ich sie jetzt hab oder so ähnlich und da hab ich mir gedacht mach ich auch mal hat irgendwie auch style ^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

vote 4 schnitzel ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach du kriegst kräftig was mit dem Kriegshammer auf die Nuss da hilft dir dein Ranged nix ^^


Da Spalta is’ bessa dafür


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Naja ich finde den Thread kann man nicht zumachen. Schaut ihn euch mal genau an. Von WAR zu F.E.A.R. . Von F.E.A.R. zu Hentai. Von Hentai zu Keksii's Fingernägeln. *hehe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

ehmm ja n text hat das lied schon bin nur leider net daheim sonst wuerd ich die cd rauskramen und ihn posten naja mach ich morgen, geht auf jeden fall um ninja die im kreis stehen hintereinander und es sich besorgen, schon en bissl strange, aber scheiss auf den text solang die musik rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Jetzt seid ihr ja schon wieder OnTopic ^^

Schämt euch. Und wer zum Henker ist Rihanna?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Naja ich finde den Thread kann man nicht zumachen. Schaut ihn euch mal genau an. Von WAR zu F.E.A.R. . Von F.E.A.R. zu Hentai. Von Hentai zu Keksii's Fingernägeln. *hehe*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau =P fals der zu geht machen wir eine gruppe auf in den wir halt alles zu spamen die gruppe nenen wir dann  " Der WAR Stammtisch" ^^



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jetzt seid ihr ja schon wieder OnTopic ^^
> 
> Schämt euch. Und wer zum Henker ist Rihanna?
> 
> ...



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4WAapKx2TvM

das ist rihanna


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Naja ich finde den Thread kann man nicht zumachen. Schaut ihn euch mal genau an. Von WAR zu F.E.A.R. . Von F.E.A.R. zu Hentai. Von Hentai zu Keksii's Fingernägeln. *hehe*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also schön weiter off TOpic bevor der böse Pente kommt und unser Off topic theard closed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Du bringst mich auf eine Idee Keksi =)


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Wer ist Rhianna? LooL xD
Also die muss man aber kennen...^^#


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Apropos... grad 10 Minuten FEAR Extraction Point gespielt und gefühlter Puls immernoch auf 500 und die Nerven sind eh am ende xD


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jetzt seid ihr ja schon wieder OnTopic ^^
> 
> Schämt euch. Und wer zum Henker ist Rihanna?
> 
> ...




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4X7eFbP3u4


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

wie kommstn jetzt auf Rihanna und was meinst du damit ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

> Du bringst mich auf eine Idee Keksi =)


Mach weiter Keksii! Bei Sorzzara kommt meist was Gutes bei raus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JimJam


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Wie wers mit nem neuen thema...hmm zb pokemoN????

Bin auch gespannt was bei Sorzzara jetzt für ne idee kommt ^.^


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

pokemon ist eines der besten rpgs


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das muss ein Zufall sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie wers mit nem neuen thema...hmm zb pokemoN????


Mein lieblings Pokemon ist Flegmon xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

ich habe die letzte pokemon edition sogar profimäßig über inet gezockt (kein scherz oO)


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Wenn du ein Pokemon sein könntest, welches wärst du? 

-> Pikatchu ( heisst der so? :x )


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

ENTON FTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Mein lieblings Pokemon ist Flegmon xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl xD hast nen bild von dir?? ich würd gern mal nen vergleich des gesichtes machen xD

sry musst sein xD meins ist pummeluf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeahr ich habs ganz allein geschaft nen bild ausn inet einzufügen xD


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich habe die letzte pokemon edition sogar profimäßig über inet gezockt (kein scherz oO)


wtf man kann schon Pokemon online spielen xD kannst mir mal pls einen link dazu schicken^^



> Rofl xD hast nen bild von dir?? ich würd gern mal nen vergleich des gesichtes machen xD


das willst du nicht sehen sonst erscheckst du dich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Rofl xD hast nen bild von dir?? ich würd gern mal nen vergleich des gesichtes machen xD
> 
> sry musst sein xD meins ist pummeluf
> 
> ...



war des nich das vieh, das alle in den schlaf gesungen und dann angemalt hat? o0


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ftw. Ich mach euch alle platt! Los Feueratem oder irgendwie sowas! xD
MfG JimJam


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> war des nich das vieh, das alle in den schlaf gesungen und dann angemalt hat? o0



jop x)


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Ich hab nur die Gelbe Edition durchgespielt...aber dafür ne super Truppe gehabt...inklusive einem Gengar und Mewto ^^
Alles was danach kam fand ich eher...komisch. Zuviele Pokemon, und sie waren auch irgendwie nur noch peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer wissen will was ich mir ausgedacht habe, möge mein Profil besuchen, und meine Gruppen ankucken =)


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Ok jetzt reden wir über Powerranger xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tdxEG6tk0uI


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Wuhu die warhammer stammtisch gruppe xD aber ich kann icht beitretten ich brauch ein passwort schick mir das mal per pm und alle anderen würdigen hier =P

Ebenfals kommt bei mir wenn ich beitretten will falsches passwort ._.   

^^ uhh hab noch gelesen ich bin die Emogöttin das muss ich doch gleich mal als titel nehmen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

powerranger sehn für mich aus wie erwachsene teletubbis...


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Ich konnte bei den ersten 150 alle auswendig...da gabs mal so ein Poster. xD
Ich habe bis jetzt bis zu Smaragd gespielt und weiter werde ich das auch nicht spielen, weil ich finde das ich 1. dafür zu alt bin 2. die anderen Editionen doof geworden sind.
Aber ich war damals auch richtig gut.
Hatte bei Smaragd ein volles Team, wo alle Pokemon auf Level 100 waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JimJam


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> wtf man kann schon Pokemon online spielen xD kannst mir mal pls einen link dazu schicken^^
> 
> 
> das willst du nicht sehen sonst erscheckst du dich noch
> ...


naja die letzte edition hatte dank ds nen online modus. aber es gibt auch ein programm womit du dich online battlen kannst. allerdings brauch man für solche kämpfe tiefere kenntnis der materie . da bei pokemon viel hinter den kulöissen läuft was man im spiel so nicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

WTF? Wieso hat das Ding ein Passwort?
Hab extra keine Geschlossene Gruppe gemacht...

Okay, hab sie jetzt mal auf Geschlossen umgestellt, falls da irgendwo ein Fehler passiert sein sollte ^^


PW ist keksiiemo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> WTF? Wieso hat das Ding ein Passwort?
> Hab extra keine Geschlossene Gruppe gemacht...
> 
> Okay, hab sie jetzt mal auf Geschlossen umgestellt, falls da irgendwo ein Fehler passiert sein sollte ^^
> ...



so hab jetzt meinen neuen titel angenommen xD 

Ich kann immer noch net beitretten =P ich kann kein passwort eingeben x) dieses verbuggte mybuffed aber auch.

Das ist bestimmt ein trick von pente =P *Pente knuddel um hilfe zu kriegen*

Edit: ah ok jetzt gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pente darf das knuddel drotzdem behalten


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Jetzt müsst es gehen ^^ Selor ist schon drin ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Klar ^^ Sowas lass ich mir doch net entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> PW ist keksiiemo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*auf der Schleimspur ausrutsch* Ups was war denn das. Naja kleiner Scherz xD
Jo habs mit dem PW gerade gemerkt, aber kannst du nicht so selbst bestimmte Leute inviten? Wenn ja bitte /invite...
JimJam


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Wie es auf einmal still wird hier =) 

Dass mir keiner den Thread vernachlässigt ... ne Schmarren, ist ja nicht so dass das hier Pflicht wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Wollte ich auch grad sagen xD
Arg still... so... FÜR DAS IMPERIUM!
FÜR SIGMAR!


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

mir fällt nur nix mehr ein...


----------



## JimJam (29. August 2008)

So dann weck ich mal alle auf.
Bitte anhören.
JimJam


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Sigmar soll zurück in seine Brutkapsel kriechen, dieser verkappte Primarch ... das WAHRE Imperium braucht dringendst seine Gensaat oO


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2008)

Wenn ihr nun eure Gruppe habt könnt ihr euch doch einfach dort im "Forum" unterhalten, oder? *flöt*


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

keksii schatzi? magst nicht noch eine "Wir mögen keksii " gruppe aufmachen?^^

p.s das pw gibste natürlich nur mir xD (und vielleicht noch dem sorzzara^^)


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> So dann weck ich mal alle auf.
> Bitte anhören.
> JimJam


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wCoslNC25ac
Das hier ist viel härter!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nun eure Gruppe habt könnt ihr euch doch einfach dort im "Forum" unterhalten, oder? *flöt*



Neien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was stört dich denn bitte hier dran? Mh?


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> keksii schatzi? magst nicht noch eine "Wir mögen keksii " gruppe aufmachen?^^
> 
> p.s das pw gibste natürlich nur mir xD (und vielleicht noch dem sorzzara^^)



=P eigendlich wers doch eine " Wir vergöttern/lieben Keksii" xD aber ne =P reicht ja wenn wir in der war gruppe so nen thread machen.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nun eure Gruppe habt könnt ihr euch doch einfach dort im "Forum" unterhalten, oder? *flöt*



stimmt les einfach was anderes...

ach ja : verbrennt den ketzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kleiner spaß )


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Neien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nichts aber meckern macht manchen leuten spaß =P


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Ich fand keksii hat halt wirklich was von Pummeluff und da schau her...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das emokeksiipuffel :O


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2008)

Naja, wir könnten ja auch noch einen WoW- und einen AOC-Stammtisch machen und dort darüber reden, wie man die schönsten häkeldeckchen macht oder wie man am besten Strähnchen in die Haare macht, aber irgendwie... sinnloser als sowas gehts halt net.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nun eure Gruppe habt könnt ihr euch doch einfach dort im "Forum" unterhalten, oder? *flöt*



Können würden wir schon tun nur wollen haben wir uns nicht getan....omg, klingt das doof?
Ausserdem ist dies der Offtopic Bereich des Buffed Forums, und dieser Thread verstösst gegen keine mir bekannen Richtlinien, somit...keep smiling ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JimJam, das Video ist irgendwie...nett anzuhören. In das von Held² muss ich noch reinhorchen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Doch geht es Lillian... wenn du keine Fantasie hast können wir doch nichts dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Naja, wir könnten ja auch noch einen WoW- und einen AOC-Stammtisch machen und dort darüber reden, wie man die schönsten häkeldeckchen macht oder wie man am besten Strähnchen in die Haare macht, aber irgendwie... sinnloser als sowas gehts halt net.



meine güte, das gott&die welt forum strotzt ja auch sonst nur vor sinnvollen threads o0


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P eigendlich wers doch eine " Wir vergöttern/lieben Keksii" xD aber ne =P reicht ja wenn wir in der war gruppe so nen thread machen.


so langsam weicht der WAR-hype einem keksii-hype xD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich fand keksii hat halt wirklich was von Pummeluff und da schau her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROOOOFEL XD das bild ist imba das mach ich als avatar bild rein und in meine galary. made my day


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

OMG xD Diese Ähnlichkeiten!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Och nöö, wir würden deinen Avatar vermissen =)


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

wir könnten auch mal alle  bild von unseren füßen machen und das online stellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> wir könnten auch mal alle  bild von unseren füßen machen und das online stellen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=P fuß feti?


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Oh ja, bloss nicht dein momentanes Avatar ändern, sonst bekomme ich glaub Drohmails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Oh ja, bloss nicht dein momentanes Avatar ändern, sonst bekomme ich glaub Drohmails
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu spät =P dein ende ist sicher


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P fuß feti?



was dagegen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> zu spät =P dein ende ist sicher


Emo seit wann hast du so große augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Hmm nagut, aber hey - Emokeksipuffel ist doch auch verdammt sexy oder?
Die meisten haben eh nen Pokemon Fetisch ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Bei deinem neuen Avatar hat sich gleich ein Kumpel von mir gemeldet
Tada: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Wer ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Pummeluff, aber....anders....


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

KIRBY!!!!


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wer ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Pummeluff, aber....anders....


kennst net Kirby oO
<(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wer ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Pummeluff, aber....anders....


w00t? oO
Das ist Kirby. Also bitte Sorzzara, den muss man doch kennen^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

OMG stimmt....da spielt man Kirbys Dreamland 2 @ Gameboy 4 mal durch und erkennt ihn nicht. Bedeckt mein sündiges Haupt mit Sack und Asche!


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> OMG stimmt....da spielt man Kirbys Dreamland 2 @ Gameboy 4 mal durch und erkennt ihn nicht. Bedeckt mein sündiges Haupt mit Sack und Asche!



mit....sack? Oo


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> mit....sack? Oo


sie tuts schon wieder xD
ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige der den passenden dialog dazu kennt^^
btw: kann mir derjenige der keksiis ava gemacht auch einen aus kirby machen? am besten als chosen aber ein zeloten kriby seh auch net schelcht aus ;-)


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Das war unser Tico 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst ihn mal fragen


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Wetten ich kann mit einen wort  den ganzen thraed zum kotzen und zum eskalieren bringen ? =P ja ok 2 wörter


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

ok ich wet tmit dir um ... ums recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wetten ich kann mit einen wort  den ganzen thraed zum kotzen und zum eskalieren bringen ? =P ja ok 2 wörter


sag bitte nichtd as du ein junge bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Autsch, das wird jetzt hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Nein nein das wer auserdem 1 wort^^

Es ist schlimmer....

TOKIO HOTEL!!!!!!!!!! =P we rhat lust das als thema zu haben?


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Mein leben hat kein sinn mehr x( *springt von einer kippe runter*


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Wer hat lust mit mir aufs kommende Tokio Hotel Konzert zu gehen?
Hab 2 Karten!

Gogo :<


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

alles aber bloss nicht tokio hotel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

KEKSII , warum tust du das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der thread war so schön


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

naja so schlimm wars doch netmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( also schlimm isses schon aber s hätt schlimmer sein können )


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!

eh ich mein...

NEEEEIIINN!! Alles nur nicht das Keksii


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Wer hat lust mit mir aufs kommende Tokio Hotel Konzert zu gehen?
> Hab 2 Karten!
> 
> Gogo :<


Ich hab in amerika eine Tokio Hotel Cd Gesehen oO


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Hier noch nen bild dann ist es villeicht ein bisle schlimmer =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 hoff ich werd dafür net gebannt


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Sorry, aber jetzt müssen wir den thread löschen lassen, und ganz neu aufmachen .... 

Ist das auf dem Bild Bill, oder einer seiner weiblichen Fans...unterscheiden kann mans ja kaum, aber es steht "Silke" drauf ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

ich find das pervers. wie können eltern ihre tochter bill nennen^^
nicht nur das wir für die ammis alle nazis und bayern sind, nein, jetzt sie wir auch noch alle schwul -.-


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

also Emokeksii das war grausam...

ok nächstes thema ?


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

jep closen bitte wo sind denn die mods wenn man sie mal braucht....tztztzt


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Üüübrigens Keksii, ich hab ein bisschen was an deinem Avatar rumgefummelt, dann beisst er sich nicht so schlimm mit dem Hintergrund im Buffed Forum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Direktlink: http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/5314/kekskopielr5.jpg


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

schnelles Thema wechsel jetzt reden wir Über DAS schwein


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Egal was es ist...ob bill selber oder ein fan...^^ alleine schon das ne perosn so was tun würde ist genau so schlimm wie das original xD

aber fals du ein wirklich sicheres original willst =P bin ich so nett extra für dich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahh...em....warte war falsches xD

das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> jep closen bitte wo sind denn die mods wenn man sie mal braucht....tztztzt



sag das bitte nicht so laut pente könnte hinter der nächsten ecke lauern ( sry pente das immer du herhalten musss aber bist der einzige mod bei dem ich mir den namen merken kann ^^ )


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2008)

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/vma/2008/best-new-artist/

Vote vote vote!!!


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

DAS schwin ? SPIDERPIG xDDD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

jetz mag dich keiner mehr keksii ausser du machst den komischen ava weg^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

xD seit froh das wir auf der nächsten seite sind...hier sind wir erst mal sicher =P


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

kennts von euch eigentlich den film braindead ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Den Film... habe ich mal was von gehört... aber ich kenne viele viele viele Leute auf die diese Beschreibung zutrifft!


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Film... habe ich mal was von gehört... aber ich kenne viele viele viele Leute auf die diese Beschreibung zutrifft!



^^ ich hab mir erst überlegt ob ich diese bemerkung machen soll aber du wrast schneller ^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

wen du ihn schaust schau ihn ungeschnitten !

schon allein wegen der sache mit dem rasenmäher...


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

braindead ist cult voralem die szene mit dem pudding lecker


edith sagt jo der rasenmäher am ende rockt auch


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Naja solche Filme faszinieren mich nicht wirklich :/ hab Texas gesehen ausser das viel Blut fliest ist da nix


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

^^ ich hab euch von dem pummeluf avatar erlöst xD

Bevor ihr fragt was auf meiner brust steht beantworte ich es gleich da steht : Mieze <3


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

naja ich glaub in sachen blut kommt kein film mehr an braindead ran oder ? xD


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2008)

Ich sehe keinen Grund für einen Regelbruch, also das Bestehen eines Threads der nur zum Crossposten dient und letztendlich im Spam endet. Danke. :-)


----------

